# HS50 belt adjustment



## boec0020 (Feb 22, 2013)

I have a hs50 track that is not throwing snow very far (10' max). I pulled the belt covert off to see if it was a loose belt but couldn't find where a guy could tighten it. Any ideas?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Here are a couple of pages from the shop manual that might help:


----------



## boec0020 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## boec0020 (Feb 22, 2013)

Robert - had a chance to get at it today. The honda is back to tossing snow into the neighbors lawn. Thank you again!


----------

